# Sticky  Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps from $314.99 Shipped Ground



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps from $299.99 Shipped Ground*

*Colors are Black, Blue and Red in stock now for VR6 Corrado*
Corrado VR6 sets are $324.95 shipped in the lower 48 states
Direct Purchase Link Click Here
Add $69.99 for Corrado VR6 Samco Clamp Sets
Direct Purchase Link Click Here
Corrado G60 sets are $324.99 shipped in the lower 48 states
Direct Purchase Link Click Here
Add $74.99 for Corrado G60 Samco Clamp Sets
Direct Purchase Link Click Here









Spongy floor not included.
Cooling Kits.)








Includes stainless steel pipe, Low Temp Thermostat & Fan Switch ( does not include oil cooler hoses that come in the Corrado and MK3 Samco hose kits)
$159.99 Early 92-93 VR6 w/ Rectangle shaped Fan Switch
Includes stainless steel pipe, Low Temp Thermostat & Fan Switch ( does not include oil cooler hoses that come in the Corrado and MK3 Samco hose kits)
$159.99 Late 93+ VR6 w/ Square shaped Fan Switch








Includes stainless steel pipe, Low Temp Thermostat ( Includes oil cooler hoses that come in the Corrado and MK3 Samco hose kits)
$159.99 Fits 92-99.5 Not MK4








Includes stainless steel pipe, Low Temp Thermostat & Fan Switch (Includes oil cooler hoses that come in the Corrado and MK3 Samco hose kits)
$174.99 Early 92-93 VR6 w/ Rectangle shaped Fan Switch
Includes stainless steel pipe, Low Temp Thermostat & Fan Switch (Includes oil cooler hoses that come in the Corrado and MK3 Samco hose kits)
$174.99 Late 93+ VR6 w/ Square shaped Fan Switch









Stainless Steel Coolant CrackPipe $69.99 Shipped 

Visa Mastercard Discover and American Express can be accepted via Paypalwithout registration.
California residents will be charged 8.00 % sales tax.
www.FourSeasonTuning.com
The current site only has a fraction of the parts listed that we carry.Please contact us if the items you seek are not on the site.
Competitive pricing, Fast shipping, If you see a lower price let us know, chances are we can work with you.
Questions at 714-997-5842
Email is better than IM
sales(AT)fourseasontuning.com*
Thanks for looking.
James
AKA wld101turkey


----------



## fisharado (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps from $299.99 Shipped Ground (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

hey, looking at the vr6 samcos, do you have a metal crackpipe/ t-stat housing too? couldnt find it on your site, but your other page says you do. thanks.
--Ben


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps from $299.99 Shipped Ground (fisharado)*

I can price the billet pipe tomorrow for you. Did you want more than the housing and pipe? Say a complete kit like so but with the billet pipe instead of the plastic?
http://fourseasontuning.com/?product=243 
For those that have samcos or have deleted the oil to water exchanger.
http://fourseasontuning.com/?product=244 
This is the standard kit without the low temp fan switch.
http://fourseasontuning.com/?product=85


----------



## fisharado (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps from $299.99 Shipped Ground (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

I was thinking the coolant pipe w/ whatever everyone keeps telling me i need if i am replacing it (thermostat etc. pretty much what's in the kit.) The one for if you have bought the complete samco hose set, since i am planning on replacing all of the hoses while the front end is off.
Thanks,
--Ben


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps from $299.99 Shipped Ground (fisharado)*

This is the kit to get with your Samcos. Still waiting on the price of the billet pipes (will post when available).
http://fourseasontuning.com/?product=244


----------



## ZEBLOR (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps from $299.99 Shipped Ground (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Sweet, I will be ordering a black set soon!


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps from $299.99 Shipped Ground (ZEBLOR)*

Ready to ship.


----------



## booby_forkman (Feb 17, 2005)

got em! quick shipping. thanks a lot.


----------



## fisharado (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps from $299.99 Shipped Ground (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

pm sent


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps from $299.99 Shipped Ground (fisharado)*

Replied


----------



## fisharado (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps from $299.99 Shipped Ground (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

aahhhhhh
PM SENT URGENT


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps from $299.99 Shipped Ground (fisharado)*

Replied


----------



## fisharado (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps from $299.99 Shipped Ground (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Btw, Fourseasontuning = super helpful even though im a moron. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps from $299.99 Shipped Ground (fisharado)*

No problem.


----------



## zrp (Sep 6, 2005)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps from $299.99 Shipped Ground (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

just wanted to say thanks to james for all his help. awsome guy great pricing, fast shipping and very knowledgeable.
definatley would recomend him for your one stop vw needs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LBSOHK (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps from $299.99 Shipped Ground (zrp)*

^ this guy doesnt lie... insane prices , great sevice , pleasure to do business with


----------



## LBSOHK (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps from $299.99 Shipped Ground (LBSOHK)*

back to one


----------



## brickenbrack (Dec 21, 2005)

Not a bad deal at all considering I spent almost 200 bucks on one hose at the dealer.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (brickenbrack)*

Your upper hose must have went.


----------



## jds92slc (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps from $299.99 Shipped Ground (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Great service,Great product,Great price!!!


----------



## VJVR6 (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps from $299.99 Shipped Ground (jds92slc)*

i bought the red kit like six months ago..... awesome price, god product, quick shipping. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NoCYet (Feb 10, 2001)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps from $299.99 Shipped Ground (VJVR6)*

Any chance I could buy a single hose? One of mine failed, and SAMCO won't answer my E-mails...


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps from $299.99 Shipped Ground (NoCYet)*

Yes, what hose and what color? It could take 8 weeks unless a set is available that is broken up.


----------



## NoCYet (Feb 10, 2001)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps from $299.99 Shipped Ground (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

It's the top radiator hose, (VR6) that tee's off to the Throttle body, and the top of the expansion tank. It's coming apart and seeping coolant right where the smaller hose splits off.
Oh, and I need RED.
Thx...


_Modified by NoCYet at 11:37 AM 6-6-2007_


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps from $299.99 Shipped Ground (NoCYet)*

$130 shipped. I found the red one for you.


----------



## UTdaneVW (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps from $299.99 Shipped Ground (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Ordered mine today. Black G60s with Clamps. Cant wait to get these things on. Had a little coolant problem last weekend and this post couldn't have come at a better time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps from $299.99 Shipped Ground (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

uhh, Im gonna need this while im throwing 400+ to the ground with one of James's turbo kits, can you get those aluminum radiators too man?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps from $299.99 Shipped Ground (92vrcorrado)*

Yes, on the radiators. Maybe a group buy to make the prices better.


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps from $299.99 Shipped Ground (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

ok james Ill take a set of these hoses and one of those radiators. Uhh do you take hoses and radiators on trade, My shizzy is brand new, All strait from the dealer too.







, BTW I got the bushing kit today and why did you send me TONKA truck tires gees







I said strut mounts! J/K thanks james, Do business with Four Season all the time and James is a great guy to deal with and tolleraits alot of dumb questions http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UTdaneVW (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps from $299.99 Shipped Ground (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Tracking says my G60 Samcos will be here today. WOOO WOOO!


----------



## Treesnake (May 3, 2001)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps from $299.99 Shipped Ground (FourSeasonTuning.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FourSeasonTuning.com* »_Yes, on the radiators. Maybe a group buy to make the prices better.

Are you talking about the PWR radiators?
If so, are those still not quite a direct fit (VR6)? I feel like I read something about PWR changing the design slightly, but maybe it's my imagination....


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps from $299.99 Shipped Ground (Treesnake)*

Yes, I could call PWR and find out if changes are being made.


----------



## Treesnake (May 3, 2001)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps from $299.99 Shipped Ground (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Got my hoses today, thanks!


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps from $299.99 Shipped Ground (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Hey I want a set of those ***** hoses. tee hee


----------



## shichae (May 20, 2006)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps from $299.99 Shipped Ground (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Just picked up the VR6 Samco set + all the needed parts in a kit, and wanted to say that these guys are totally on-point. Speak with them directly on the phone and they will make sure that you get the right parts and the right kind of information to get the job done. I needed parts to ship out the same day, and this was accommodated w/ expedited shipping. Wanted to say thanks for the great service, and I look forward to purchasing from Four Season Tuning in the future again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ntonar (Nov 21, 2000)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps from $299.99 Shipped Ground (shichae)*

Will they stand up to the heat of a turbo? I have add two stock rear (firewall to head and t-body) blow.


----------



## Sandwar (Feb 21, 2001)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps from $299.99 Shipped Ground (ntonar)*

does the G60 kit come with the 2 small heater hoses and if so, is that silly heater reducer already in the hose or will I have to find one separately to install ao Im not blowing up my new heater core?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps from $299.99 Shipped Ground (Sandwar)*

Im sent, checking with samco on monday.


----------



## Sandwar (Feb 21, 2001)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps from $299.99 Shipped Ground (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

monday has come and another is gone, any word yet?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps from $299.99 Shipped Ground (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Called Samco again. Hope to have your reply today.


----------



## Sandwar (Feb 21, 2001)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps from $299.99 Shipped Ground (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Thanks, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 93SLCyasee (Jul 22, 2004)

Just wanted to say I am very pleased with Four Seasons. Excellent purchase and excellent service. 
thanks!


----------



## Dr. Shakalu (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: (93SLCyasee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *93SLCyasee* »_Just wanted to say I am very pleased with Four Seasons. Excellent purchase and excellent service. 
thanks!

x2.. another satisfied customer here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## M2KG60 (Jun 15, 2007)

I am also looking for the heater hoses, do they get included?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (M2KG60)*

Hoses to the heater core are part of the kit.


----------



## MartyinCO (Aug 25, 2007)

Are G60 sets currently in stock?


----------



## vintage empire (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: (MartyinCO)*

Just got mine today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif To 4Seasons for prompt service.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (vintage empire)*

Your welcome.


----------



## Reverend179 (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Just ordered my set!


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (Reverend179)*

Shipping today.


----------



## g-wolf (Dec 27, 2006)

Bump! Thanks for the girling 60's. I did need longer brake lines with my '93!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

bump -
James hit me up when Vr6 sets come in.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

Thanks for the order.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

TTT 
James I emailed the order, pls advise. 
Thanks


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

The blue ones will be in Tomorrow. I will email you with a total for the rotors and guide pin boots.


----------



## G60Scuzz (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps from $299.99 Shipped Ground (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

CMon james how much for the cool spongy floor?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps from $299.99 Shipped Ground (FourSeasonTuning.com)*









Spongy floor not included.
That comment was made because people wanted to buy a polished super charger option for $125 w/o purchasing the charger. I had several calls and emails about the charger for sale w/o the purchase of a kit. Its a $2000 charger









http://www.fourseasontuning.com/?product=242 








How many square feet did you want?


----------



## Jason_Reuben (Jan 15, 2005)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps from $299.99 Shipped Ground (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

i think I might have asked before, but I cant find where I asked. Any chance of a VR corrado auto hose set????


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps from $299.99 Shipped Ground (Jason_Reuben)*

Its not made. Sorry.


----------



## mkev0917 (Dec 29, 2006)

just ordered blue g60 set. was a blast to talk to, straight forward pricing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for a good guy. 
-mike


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (mkev0917)*

Thanks for the order.


----------



## mkev0917 (Dec 29, 2006)

got my hoses today!!!







now to work.


----------



## HyDrOPoNiC (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: (mkev0917)*

I want a set of G60 black hoses with clamps. Any word on when you'll have some in?


----------



## Milijonas (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Is it possible to ship some parts to Europe ? I would like to buy some.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (Milijonas)*

Yes, send me your list.


----------



## HyDrOPoNiC (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Any word on black coolant hoses?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (HyDrOPoNiC)*

VR6 Yes, G60 Not at this point.


----------



## HyDrOPoNiC (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Damn it! lol I totally want a set!


----------



## 1967ghia (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps from $299.99 Shipped Ground (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Hello, do you have the G60 samco coolant hose kit in red available?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps from $299.99 Shipped Ground (1967ghia)*

Im sent with ?


----------



## HyDrOPoNiC (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps from $299.99 Shipped Ground (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Still waiting for a black G60 Coolant Hose/Clamp set. Money in hand, just waiting for stock http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gilboyto (May 25, 2007)

Bump for mine coming in only after 2 days of waiting







Rock on


----------



## Wedzinga (Aug 25, 2005)

I am doing a smoothed raddo bay do you know if they one off some hoses??


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (Wedzinga)*

Not one off, but maybe a single hose or two could be sold out of a set.


----------



## HyDrOPoNiC (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

*sigh*. I'm getting closer to needing these hoses. Any chance of having a black G60 kit in soon? I know it's out of your control but I REALLY don't want to use the blue ones....


----------



## HyDrOPoNiC (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: (HyDrOPoNiC)*

^^^ Didn't happen to find a set, did you? ^^^


----------



## Coexist14 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: (HyDrOPoNiC)*

I am going to be overhauling my coolant system in the next couple of days...the corrado has a new heater core, so i want to replace everything except that...Do you have a kit available with EVERYTHING I will need...Samcos, Expansion tank, t-stat and housing, billet crack pipe, fan switch, water pump etc... or do i have to buy these parts individually?
Thanks for your help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
-Chris


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (Coexist14)*

I could make a kit for you. Call for details.


----------



## Coexist14 (Apr 24, 2005)

sounds good I will give you a call tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps from $299.99 Shipped Ground (HyDrOPoNiC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HyDrOPoNiC* »_Still waiting for a black G60 Coolant Hose/Clamp set. Money in hand, just waiting for stock http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Time to Pay these the G60 kits are due back in on the 9th.


----------



## HyDrOPoNiC (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps from $299.99 Shipped Ground (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Woohoo! Keep me updated. Consider a black G60 coolant hose/clamp set sold!


----------



## bertocolon (May 16, 2001)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

JUST MADE A PAYMENT VIA PAYPAL FOR A BLUE SET! 
please note *BLUE BLUE BLUE *for a 95 Corrado VR6


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (bertocolon)*

Got it, Thanks for your order.


----------



## HyDrOPoNiC (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Mail came today!!!


----------



## noizze (Aug 19, 2003)

*Re: (bertocolon)*

Summers coming! I ordered mine last night. No more taped up hoses.


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Thanks for your help on the phone and speedy shipping.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (corrado-correr)*

My pleasure,Thank you for your order. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## g-wolf (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

My lower rad hose just got owned by battery acid...








How much trouble to get another in black for a 93' Corrado?








Samco Hoses are awesome!


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (g-wolf)*

Sent PM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ZEBLOR (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps from $299.99 Shipped Ground (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Can you get the samco hoses separately? I need a lower rad hose. Thanks...


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2008)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps from $299.99 Shipped Ground (ZEBLOR)*

Hey Zeb







Sure can brotha,they are special order though.Please call 714-997-5842 to setup an order http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ZEBLOR (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps from $299.99 Shipped Ground ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Hey Zeb







Sure can brotha,they are special order though.Please call 714-997-5842 to setup an order http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Sweet!!! I'll call and order one as soon as I get back into town! Thank you!!!


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps from $299.99 Shipped Ground (53)*

IM sent


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps from $299.99 Shipped Ground (vaporado)*

Replied


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps from $299.99 Shipped Ground (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Killingcivics (Feb 23, 2004)

Pm sent!


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (Killingcivics)*

Replied


----------



## VbmxW (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps from $299.99 Shipped Ground (LBSOHK)*

holy hoses!!!!!


----------



## corradokyd (Jun 4, 1999)

i run a coolant hose set and it was worth 300 bones considering i got left stranded a few times on the old stock hoses and this was like 5 years ago. 
however, i do need a single hose. g60 upper rad hose, black. my intercooler hose clamp wore a hole in the first layer, its all good but if i can get another hose id like to replace it. 
so if youre making a part out list on a kit let me know...


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (corradokyd)*

Any single hose from a kit can be ordered. Must be prepaid and expect on waiting 6-8 weeks.
Call for pricing. 714-997-5842


----------



## notldubber (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps from $299.99 Shipped Ground (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Do you guys think this will fit on a b3 passat? The 2 cars are brothers, Identical brothers who knows







LMK


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps from $299.99 Shipped Ground (notldubber)*

Upper and lower rad hoses are a little different. Samco never made a 12V kit for the Passat.


----------



## Wizzkidforever (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps from $299.99 Shipped Ground (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Are there any blue coolant hoses in stock for the G60? 
thanks


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps from $299.99 Shipped Ground (Wizzkidforever)*

Yes on the Blue. If you order online email with the color you want.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps from $299.99 Shipped Ground (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

are you able to get single hoses? one of the small ones on the oil cooler has a small tear in it. just wanna replace it before i find out it leaks.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps from $299.99 Shipped Ground (corrado_sean2)*

yes but i need the part number of the hose to make sure you get the correct one ,


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps from $299.99 Shipped Ground (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

tehy dont have part numbers on the hose do they? ill let you know for sure which one it is this weekend. its at the shop.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps from $299.99 Shipped Ground (corrado_sean2)*

yes they are on them just gotta look for them they kinda blend in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps from $299.99 Shipped Ground (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

pm sent


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps from $299.99 Shipped Ground (corrado_sean2)*

sent another pm


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps from $299.99 Shipped Ground (corrado_sean2)*

Replied


----------



## green_slc (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps from $299.99 Shipped Ground (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Just wondered if I could buy just the Corrado VR6 clamp set. I got Samcos a few years ago and they didn't come with clamps


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps from $299.99 Shipped Ground (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

$50 shipped ( just order qty 2 )
Add $25 for Corrado VR6 Samco Clamp Sets
Direct Purchase Link Click Here


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps from $299.99 Shipped Ground (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Bump from a happy customer in Florida with some G60 pistons I ordered last Friday while James was out of the office... Although I never got an email with a tracking number, who needs one when the goods arrive on Wednesday.








Thanks James!


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps from $299.99 Shipped Ground (where_2)*

Your welcome


----------



## beckyg60 (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps from $299.99 Shipped Ground (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

can you guys get the g60 coolant samco's in lime green? or purple?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps from $299.99 Shipped Ground (beckyg60)*

Yes, 6-8 week special order must be prepaid.


----------



## kern (Jun 18, 2008)

placed an order for the samco hose kit, clamps, crack pipe and coolant system rebuild kit and a few other things from fourseasontuning...
mad mad props...you guys are awesome...got it in less than a week and it was shipped all the way to alaska...shipping sucks here but i was impressed...
everything works great and thanks again guys.
now i just need to rebuild the rest of the rado...will be giving you guys a call again soon
(once the significant other leaves me alone for a bit







)


----------



## thecorradokid24 (Dec 4, 2004)

Do you offer the rebuild kit with the billet crack pipe insted of the plastic one? I don't want/need the plastic one but it doesn't look like you offer a kit with the billet one. Anyway you can make this happen or do I need to just buy everything seperate.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (thecorradokid24)*

Yes, with or without a fan switch? Several kits listed below.








Includes Alloy Mason pipe, Low Temp Thermostat & Fan Switch ( does not include oil cooler hoses that come in the Corrado and MK3 Samco hose kits)
$159.99 Early 92-93 VR6 w/ Rectangle shaped Fan Switch
Includes Alloy Mason pipe, Low Temp Thermostat & Fan Switch ( does not include oil cooler hoses that come in the Corrado and MK3 Samco hose kits)
$159.99 Late 93+ VR6 w/ Square shaped Fan Switch








Includes Alloy Mason pipe, Low Temp Thermostat ( Includes oil cooler hoses that come in the Corrado and MK3 Samco hose kits)
$159.99 Fits 92-99.5 Not MK4








Includes Alloy Mason pipe, Low Temp Thermostat & Fan Switch (Includes oil cooler hoses that come in the Corrado and MK3 Samco hose kits)
$174.99 Early 92-93 VR6 w/ Rectangle shaped Fan Switch
Includes Alloy Mason pipe, Low Temp Thermostat & Fan Switch (Includes oil cooler hoses that come in the Corrado and MK3 Samco hose kits)
$174.99 Late 93+ VR6 w/ Square shaped Fan Switch









Billet Alloy Coolant CrackPipe $69.99 Shipped


----------



## thecorradokid24 (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FourSeasonTuning.com* »_Yes, with or without a fan switch? Several kits listed below(GENUINE PARTS NOT MADE IN CHINA LIKE CHEAPER KITS USING FEBI AND JL PARTS).








Includes Alloy Mason pipe, Low Temp Thermostat & Fan Switch ( does not include oil cooler hoses that come in the Corrado and MK3 Samco hose kits)
$159.99 Early 92-93 VR6 w/ Rectangle shaped Fan Switch
Includes Alloy Mason pipe, Low Temp Thermostat & Fan Switch ( does not include oil cooler hoses that come in the Corrado and MK3 Samco hose kits)
$159.99 Late 93+ VR6 w/ Square shaped Fan Switch








Includes Alloy Mason pipe, Low Temp Thermostat ( Includes oil cooler hoses that come in the Corrado and MK3 Samco hose kits)
$159.99 Fits 92-99.5 Not MK4








Includes Alloy Mason pipe, Low Temp Thermostat & Fan Switch (Includes oil cooler hoses that come in the Corrado and MK3 Samco hose kits)
$174.99 Early 92-93 VR6 w/ Rectangle shaped Fan Switch
Includes Alloy Mason pipe, Low Temp Thermostat & Fan Switch (Includes oil cooler hoses that come in the Corrado and MK3 Samco hose kits)
$174.99 Late 93+ VR6 w/ Square shaped Fan Switch









Billet Alloy Coolant CrackPipe $69.99 Shipped 

So what I need is the early 93 VR (dizzy I assume its older plug) rebuild kit
Black Samco hoses and clamps... and that should cover everything I need correct?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (thecorradokid24)*

Yes, Just verify fan plug shape.


----------



## thecorradokid24 (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Will do, its still in pile of snow from the 2 storms we got here in maryland, I will try to verify it today after work thou


----------



## Dinge (Aug 5, 2010)

*G60 samco coolant hose kit*

Do you have the G60 samco coolant hose kit in black/blue available? Shipping to Norway?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Reinge*

Blue in stock. $324.99 plus $65 for express mail service to Norway 5-7 days or priority 8-12 days $55. 


Here are the Two Option's we offer for Buyers OUTSIDE Canada, U.S.A. and the United Kingdom. Currently Paypal my credit card processor only offers seller protection for U.S.A. Sellers to Buyers in Canada, U.S.A. and the United Kingdom. I am sorry that a credit card can not be taken as payment form except on eBay but extra fees will apply. 

Please email or IM for further details.


----------



## victorg60 (Dec 8, 2010)

*pics of g60 with blue kit*

anyone have a picture of there g60 with the blue samco hose kit installed? looking to go blue/chrome on the interior/engine on my white corrado


----------



## g60racer (Nov 18, 2000)

Curious if there's a hose set for VR6 automatics? The auto's have additional coolant lines from the two main radiator hoses to the transmission.


----------



## scrapper (Feb 17, 2007)

g60racer said:


> Curious if there's a hose set for VR6 automatics? The auto's have additional coolant lines from the two main radiator hoses to the transmission.


I have an automagic and do have a set but don't know if they still have it since I got mine like 9 or 10 yrs ago.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

scrapper said:


> I have an automagic and do have a set but don't know if they still have it since I got mine like 9 or 10 yrs ago.


They don't list an automatic application anymore, strictly manual trans.

www.fourseasontuning.com


----------



## Praks (Nov 12, 2008)

vr6 coolant set colour VIPER RED?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

Praks said:


> vr6 coolant set colour VIPER RED?


Sent IM reply. Viper Red is a custom color not normally stocked. Still don't know what the price difference is. I will keep emailing my rep for an answer.

www.fourseasontuning.com


----------



## fox-16v (Jun 30, 2009)

How much for black g60 boost hoses?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: fox-16v*

$279.95 shipped in the lower 48


----------



## R.Alesha (Feb 21, 2012)

*Shipping*

Hi, do you send to Kazakhstan, Almaty??? 
I can not count the shipping fee for brake Rotors on your site????


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

R.Alesha said:


> Hi, do you send to Kazakhstan, Almaty???
> I can not count the shipping fee for brake Rotors on your site????


We can ship anywhere as long as you pay by Bank wire transfer.
We can not accept Paypal for this order.

www.fourseasontuning.com


----------



## R.Alesha (Feb 21, 2012)

How Can I count the shippingcosts????? you dont have my country at list?! 
That is my email [email protected] could you please count the shippingcosts to Kazakhstan Almaty for set of front brake rotors?!


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

I'll order a set on Monday


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Just placed the order. Thanks guys:thumbup:


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

Thank you! IM Sent.


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Just got my shipment:thumbup:
Thanks guys, items were 
Packed perfectly!
Will absolutely buy from this company again


----------



## B3owner (May 18, 2010)

Is it. Possible to get specific colors? Like red or green or gold hoses?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

Red, black and blue are the normally stocked colors.
All other color options are special order and could take 6-10 weeks to get.


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

I want to buy the whole cooling kit set. Who makes the items?
Could you please tell me the brand names on all pieces? (Mason alloy pipe with the whole thermostat kit, lo thermostat and fan switch, etc. 1992 SLC ) thanks.
:thumbup:


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

I'm curious, and not to bad mouth Samco, and possibly the difference between my car and others. I bought a set online about 7 years ago and here are a few issues I ran into.

I noticed several issues. 1. I have a Automatic G60, the coolent resivior to Coolent tube under the car didn't work. The hose was for a manual, the Auto Tee's from the res to the Tranny oil cooler and to the Coolent pipe.

The h-hose ID was really off. Silicone hoses don't have as much give as Rubber, I had to shave a little silicone edge off the inner edge to get any remote chance of fitting it on.

The lower Radiator hose seemed like it needed another centimeter of hose length. I had to walk the hose to the very edge of the metal tube and clamp it. Then had to try and strech it on to the lower rad and clamp it.

Just wondering if maybe there has been some changes or if these issue have been passed to Samco from anyone elese. I e-mailed them some time ago. Again this isn't to say Samco is a bad product just more of a FYI and to see if Samco has corrected some inconsistancies.

Honestly I may be the only that has ran in to any issue, as it seems I am the last Auto corrado owner on the planet. Al least that is what It feels like.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

Samco hoses are specifically for manual trans vehicles unless stated otherwise.

Some hoses may fit differently due to the motor mount brackets used on an automatic trans, this is due to the brackets being a different length compared to the manual trans.
The automatic brackets are longer in the rear to make room for the rear diff, and sorter in the front (motor sits closer to the radiator by 1/2").
Brackets will be stamped or cast with AUTOMAT or Automatic, if not visible just compare the part #s, its easy to find through the ETKA or a search engine.

The only revisions I've seen on the hoses is the quality of the silicone, when Samco first came to market they had a really soft silicone.
Early products didn't have any real reinforcement internally for the "tee" part of the hose, with normal use the hose would tear.
Later production reinforced the hose with metal barbs and or additional silicone wrap to create a stress relief.
All later production hoses feature a stronger more rigid silicone hose construction.

Fitting a hose may require the use of a lubricant, I prefer to use fresh coolant and the hoses will go onto the hose ends with little effort.
*Do not use any petroleum products to lube the hose.
*


----------



## The Dubbernaut (Feb 1, 2010)

Dear fourseasontuning.com

For my birthday, Nov 15th, I want a samco hose kit, thermostat, and ALL the other fixins that I can get! My poor 90 Corrado has been sitting in my back pasture next to our hay barn since Ive been out of the states since 08' in the Marines. So, for my birthday, I'm going to put 1100$ into this beautiful little thing before xmas as a present to it for years of neglect! lol 

Ive been looking for a water pump, thermostat, hoses, and flanges to do a complete replacement of the coolant system. Any help you could offer to an old bombed up veteran with two crushed discs and blown out knees would REALLY help:wave:


....trying to milk this for all I can if you didnt notice


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

For a manual kit for a g60... need automatic one. Well I need the houses for the trans cooler. 

Any help? 

If not samco oem part numbers?

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

Vegeta Gti said:


> For a manual kit for a g60... need automatic one. Well I need the houses for the trans cooler.
> 
> Any help?
> 
> ...


Samco hose kits are for manual trans vehicles only, they have no automatic hoses for this application.

The two automatic oil cooler hoses are available, but there is a catch.
One hose is available from the dealer $39.52 or in the aftermarket for $22, the other is only available from Classic parts Germany.
That means you need to find someone in Europe willing to buy and ship to you. Forum member Zeblor can get this hose for you, but it can take 4-8 weeks to get.


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

If you guys buy the thermostat kit/bundle, request the metal gasket for the low/high thermo fan switch.
( I got a freaking cardboard gasket) Lolz

After a couple of months, mine failed and I had to source one immediately.


----------



## Project D (Sep 3, 2005)

blackslcchild said:


> If you guys buy the thermostat kit/bundle, request the metal gasket for the low/high thermo fan switch.
> ( I got a freaking cardboard gasket) Lolz
> 
> After a couple of months, mine failed and I had to source one immediately.


That's really strange. At our shop we frequently use the fiber gasket (it's not cardboard, cardboard would mush within no time at all) and we've never had one split like that. I doubt you over-tightened it, so it was probably just defective. But I agree, whenever possible, the metal crush washer is preferable.

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Inkarnata (Nov 26, 2001)

shichae said:


> Just picked up the VR6 Samco set + all the needed parts in a kit, and wanted to say that these guys are totally on-point. Speak with them directly on the phone and they will make sure that you get the right parts and the right kind of information to get the job done. I needed parts to ship out the same day, and this was accommodated w/ expedited shipping. Wanted to say thanks for the great service, and I look forward to purchasing from Four Season Tuning in the future again. <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://**********************/smile/emthup.gif" BORDER="0"> <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://**********************/smile/emthup.gif" BORDER="0"> <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://**********************/smile/emthup.gif" BORDER="0">


Well one of the hoses Shichae purchased has finally bit the dust :laugh: Sent you guys a PM


----------



## xghgh (Apr 28, 2015)

Not a bad deal at all considering I spent almost 200 bucks on one hose at the dealer.


----------



## Marlena13 (Jun 11, 2015)

Great! This is just what I needed!


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

I recently found a hair pin hole in one of my hoses.
Can I get another one?
Thanks.


----------



## jetg60 (Jan 4, 2005)

I need a kit for my corrado G60 with clamps, I live in Quebec, Canada zip code is J5L2S2, it is possible to ship to Canada!

How much it will cost for shipping?

I tried to buy it on the web but it's not possible to choose Canada as country!

Just let me know how I can do it on the web!

Thanks!

Phil

[email protected]


----------



## CLKTHIS (Mar 13, 2015)

Can you get it in white, i know Samco makes white hose.


----------



## Hellerkeller (Apr 23, 2019)

*RFPGurus*

What is this?

https://www.rfpgurus.com/


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

Just ordered up my coolant hose kit and clamps...been a long time coming...

Just curious... the "brand" for the clamps where listed as FST... but want to confirm that these are the same clamps that SHOULD be used on the SAMCO kit...

Also, the links in the org. post aren't direct links to the products anymore...

:beer:


----------



## T~Roc (Nov 18, 2015)

jetg60 said:


> I need a kit for my corrado G60 with clamps, I live in Quebec, Canada zip code is J5L2S2, it is possible to ship to Canada!
> 
> How much it will cost for shipping?
> 
> ...


I'm interested in full set for my '91 G60 also.
Full set, with clamps.

Shipped to BC, Canada V8E 0B1
Or I could have them shipped to US instead.
Friend lives in Blaine, just over the boarder.

Thanks


----------



## T~Roc (Nov 18, 2015)

jetg60 said:


> I need a kit for my corrado G60 with clamps, I live in Quebec, Canada zip code is J5L2S2, it is possible to ship to Canada!
> 
> How much it will cost for shipping?
> 
> ...


Hey Phil,
Have you heard back about ordering your set yet?

I ended up going for a drive to Washington on last Thursday.
Needed some stuff for my G-lader so emailed BBM there.
Said they could help out and the weather was gorgeous so took the Rado for a cruise.
BBM sells the SAMCO hose set for G60, but he'd sold the last one couple weeks back.
Said they can take 3-4 months to order from them.
They were in the process of having their own made with the same makeup of the SAMCOs and hoped to get 10 made in a couple of weeks.
If you're into getting some I could order along with mine.
I ordered a full set in red to match their ignition wires (that are also red).
You can make the payment to them on your own, then he could ship yours along with mine. Then I'll ship yours to you from within Canada to save on shipping.
Just a thought.
They're having a great sale on Corrado stuff on their website.
Robert is the owner (now) and was extremely helpful - they're great guys!

Let me know.


----------



## naeempushia (Apr 2, 2021)

jds92slc said:


> *Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps from $299.99 Shipped Ground (FourSeasonTuning.com)*
> 
> Great service,Great product,Great price!!!



No doubt, Great service,Great product,Great price!!!


----------



## 94 SLC Storm (Sep 30, 2013)

FourSeasonTuning.com said:


> *Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps from $299.99 Shipped Ground
> 
> Colors are Black, Blue and Red in stock now for VR6 Corrado*
> Corrado VR6 sets are $324.95 shipped in the lower 48 states
> ...


It'll be nice if you guys posted whether these were silicone hoses or rubber hoses which ones are they silicone or rubber?
I prefer the rubber hoses as the silicone ones allow water to evaporate quicker which ultimately lead to the engine overheating.
I've known several people this has happened to including myself that's why I prefer EPDM rubber it's a lot better and the water flows more naturally with no overheating issues.
Rubber hoses only no more overheating silicone junk!


----------

